# Solved: Nokia 201



## Allan Murray (Nov 7, 2006)

I have just purchased a new mobile phone, a modest Nokia 01, to replace my very ancient mobile phone, which I have had for many years. Needless to say, I am so out of touch with modern mobiles that I am finding it quite difficult to learn to use the new one. The manual seems to assume more knowledge than I have, but I will slowly get there. I had hoped that the new phone would be able to store not only all my phone numbers, but addresses as well. I am disappointed to find out that it cannot do this. However it does have a memory card slot. Can use this to store contact addresses as well as phone numbers? If so is it simple and convenient to do this or is it not? Allan.


----------

